# What is up with the MBS 40?  Getting hard to find.



## bilder (Oct 2, 2010)

Been wanting to buy the MES 40, but I cannot find them locally.  Seems no one carries that model or they have been sold out for months.  I could buy online, but the few places that have it in stock will kill me with the shipping charges.

I can find the Original Bradley at a couple places as well as the MES 30, but the 40 is the one I really want to get.

Anyone else having this problem?  Or is it just a local thing?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 2, 2010)

They've been getting thin since the middle of summer.  I have read about a few people still finding them at Sams.  I bought a used one for $100 and have seen a couple for around $200.

I was going to tell you to try CraigsList until I saw you're in AK..


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2010)

Might be between models. Seems about that time of the year.

I want one too----I'll wait another month or so.

I'm tired of not being able to get 10 pounds of beef sticks in, and cutting rib racks in half !!!!!

Wahhhhhhhh-
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






-I want an MES 40 !!!!!


----------



## bilder (Oct 2, 2010)

Sams doe not even have it listed anymore.  It was there, but out of stock on their site just last week.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 2, 2010)

I had to look back and see when I got my MES 30".  I was thinking it was around March but it was actually January.  I got my 30" at Home Depot and right after I got it people started seeing the 40" at Sams.  It was a month or so before they were everywhere.

So historically I would say it could be January or February before we see a new model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2010)

ryanhoelzer said:


> I had to look back and see when I got my MES 30".  I was thinking it was around March but it was actually January.  I got my 30" at Home Depot and right after I got it people started seeing the 40" at Sams.  It was a month or so before they were everywhere.
> 
> So historically I would say it could be January or February before we see a new model.


I'm guessing Late October or November.
Hoping too!
Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bass Pro shops seems to be the only one listing it at the moment.  Price is $429.99 plus shipping = about $466.

URL is *http://tinyurl.com/basspro40*
 

A while back, I thought I saw it listed at Sam's for $299.

Happy hunting.


----------



## bluechip (Oct 2, 2010)

Academy also has them for $299.00


----------



## markk (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought mine about 6 weeks ago at the Cabela's store here in Omaha, 40" stainless, glass door and 1200 watt model. Kind of expensive though, $399.00 plus $50.00 for a two year extended warranty (in case of wiring problems).


----------



## texacajun (Oct 4, 2010)

Bluechip said:


> Academy also has them for $299.00


Here are the links i found them online. There is more for the 30'' with the window. But i didnt list any of them.

sams Club

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971  

 Academy

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...g/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-01775-2007  

Gander Mountain

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...less_Steel_Smokehouse&aID=505C6A&merchID=4006


----------



## mikedom (Oct 7, 2010)

When I bought mine in August, they only had 2 left at the Sam's by me.  I was told they were a seasonal item, and they were clearing them out at $242.00.  Hopefully they will restock again in spring.  But it seems all the good products there get discontinued after a while for some reason.


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2010)

Sams works on volume sales .If they are selling alot of an item they will usually pick it up again the following year. if sales are slow it's not brought back.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 20, 2010)

I just picked up one of these at my local Sam's today in Charlotte, NC.  I have been checking them for a few weeks and they got 8 in today.

I will be setting it up later this week and look forward to chatting with you guys about it and trying it out.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2010)

Although members here don't see it this way Retailers do, BBQ and Grilling items are considered summer merchandise.  

You will be lucky to find one at Sam's or the like until they start getting in their summer stock after the Christmas Sales Season and probably not until after the 1st of the year as they do not like paying taxes on inventory on hand January 1st.   Most states require them to report what is on hand Jan. 1st for taxes...


----------



## puck2660 (Oct 21, 2010)

CxThree said:


> I just picked up one of these at my local Sam's today in Charlotte, NC.  I have been checking them for a few weeks and they got 8 in today.
> 
> I will be setting it up later this week and look forward to chatting with you guys about it and trying it out.


how much $??


----------



## dgb1975 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sams Club in O'Fallon, IL also just got 8 in.  The price was 298 and some change.  This appears to have a couple new features - a remote control and wheels on the back fro moving the unit.
 


puck2660 said:


> how much $??


----------



## eman (Oct 21, 2010)

If it is available ( You may have to ask) get the 3 year extended warrenty from sams. The cost was $39. don't know if it will be the same this season.


----------



## bilder (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like there may be a chance of getting a 40 in time for Thanksgiving.

:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

Boy did I call that one in Post #3 and Post #6 on this very thread!

Now all I have to do is get one of my area Sam's to get some in. 

Bear


----------



## cxthree (Oct 21, 2010)

$298

Thanks.  I will call about the warranty.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 21, 2010)

dgb1975 said:


> Sams Club in O'Fallon, IL also just got 8 in.  The price was 298 and some change.  This appears to have a couple new features - a remote control and wheels on the back fro moving the unit.


We need some pics of the new model if this is true. Today I saw the 30'' at At-woods for 169.00 on sale. They had around 10 in stock.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2010)

None of the Sams in my area seem to have any yet.

Cabela's is showing them, but they want $399.

I'd hate to pay $399, and then they come in to a Sams Club around here for $298.

I feel like a little kid wanting a special bike, and none of the stores in my area have it!

New stuff---Wheels, tilt to roll handle, and remote "control".

Here are the pics from the Cabela's site:














Bear

BTW: On Edit---Notice the access door into the element wiring on the bottom back.


----------



## puck2660 (Oct 22, 2010)

my feelings = Bears.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> None of the Sams in my area seem to have any yet.
> 
> Cabela's is showing them, but they want $399.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics looks like there is a new modle coming out. I saw on the cabelas web site that they where back ordered.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Thanks for the pics looks like there is a new modle coming out. I saw on the cabelas web site that they where back ordered.


Yeah, their web site says "Backorderable" but my son was at ours (Hamburg, PA) last night to get some hunting stuff, and they actually had them there.

The ones they have are completely Stainless Steel "Inside & Out" (don't know if Sam's are).

Cabela's wants $399---PLUS---$59 for a 2 year warranty---Plus Tax.

Compared to Sam's $298---PLUS---$39 for a 3 year warranty---Plus Tax.

That's about $135 difference plus an extra year warranty!

Of course that's if I can find one at a Sam's club, and if it is also ALL SS.

I'm gonna keep trying before I break down & buy one at Cabela's.

Right now I only have a discount coupon for $30 off.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

Kansas City is the closest cabelas to me so i would have to make a road trip and see the new one but. I would be interested to see what the remote control features are and what the range is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Kansas City is the closest cabelas to me so i would have to make a road trip and see the new one but. I would be interested to see what the remote control features are and what the range is.


You can see the remote features in the pic I posted above. It looks to be everything we can do directly on the control we have now, can be done from the remote.

They say it's good for 100 feet.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 24, 2010)

I am willing to bet the new controller can be swapped out with the old controller to have the remote feature also.


----------



## bilder (Oct 24, 2010)

Samsclub.com has them back in stock......for the moment.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally found a thread I can post this in! I have decided to make two new purchases by the end of the year. First will be the 40" MES stainless with the glass door. I am also trying to find the best location to purchase. I don't mind paying the $429 price, but don't want it all dinged up when I get it. My second purchase (keeping fingers crossed) is the 48 Lang Patio. Wha???? I'm obsessed. What can I say. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cxthree (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I was out of town and have not even opened the new smoker.  Just got back tonight.  I will open it up tomorrow and get some pics posted for you guys.  I do not see any watrage listing on the box, but it should be listed inside somewhere.  If you guys have questions, post them here and I will answer tomorrow as I unpack it and set it up. 

CxThree


----------



## texacajun (Oct 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Finally found a thread I can post this in! I have decided to make two new purchases by the end of the year. First will be the 40" MES stainless with the glass door. I am also trying to find the best location to purchase. I don't mind paying the $429 price, but don't want it all dinged up when I get it. My second purchase (keeping fingers crossed) is the 48 Lang Patio. Wha???? I'm obsessed. What can I say. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


If you are going with the 40" Sam's is your best bet get the extended warranty. My self and many others on this site purchased ours from Sam's. They are usually a seasonal item and can be hard to find at 

Sam's. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> If you are going with the 40" Sam's is your best bet get the extended warranty. My self and many others on this site purchased ours from Sam's. They are usually a seasonal item and can be hard to find at
> 
> Sam's. Something to keep in mind.


I'm a little confused now.

Cabela's is more expensive---$399---But the one they have in Hamburg is all SS, inside and out.

The Sam's Club one is not in my area yet, so I don't know what one it is, but I don't think it is ALL SS---AT--$299

I'm anxious to hear from CxThree.

Bear


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Oct 25, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Finally found a thread I can post this in! I have decided to make two new purchases by the end of the year. First will be the 40" MES stainless with the glass door. I am also trying to find the best location to purchase. I don't mind paying the $429 price, but don't want it all dinged up when I get it. My second purchase (keeping fingers crossed) is the 48 Lang Patio. Wha???? I'm obsessed. What can I say. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


cant go wrong with the Lang...I just bought mine used (2 years old) this past spring and love it....was worth the 6 hour drive each way to go pick it up.  I'm in the market for the 40" MES now too for smoking sausage.  Bass Pro has them in stock, but I think the asking price of $429 is too high.  Sams Club by my house is out of stock.  I'm going to have to change my name to Jones if you keep this up....


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm a little confused now.
> 
> Cabela's is more expensive---$399---But the one they have in Hamburg is all SS, inside and out.
> 
> ...


OK Bear

I called Cabela's and I called Masterbuilt. The word from Cabela's is they both 30'' and 40'' have the wheels,handle, remote, door with window, new control panel. The 40'' is all stainless steel like the one you where talking about. The 30'' has a Stainless steal door and the body of the smoker is black. I have the new model numbers also look below. I talked to a customer support representative at masterbuilt she was unable to give me any model numbers. I think I shook her up because she said that Masterbuilt did not make a smoker with a remote control. I had her look it up on Cabela's web site to verify they did. She also stated that these smokers are only sold at Cabela's. Don't worry I verified that they are being sold at other locations on the web.   I need someone to verify (picture would be nice) the model numbers. By the way these are old previously used Masterbuilt electric smokehouse model numbers also know as the ESQ30WRF and ESQ40WRF. Masterbuilt is just reusing them as best as I can tell.

20070411  30'' Stainless steal door/with window, wheels/handle, remote control, ? watt heating element, ? woodchip tray, with heating element access door  

20070311  40'' Stainless steel door/with window, all stainless steel body, wheels/handle, remote control, ? watt heating element, ? woodchip tray, with heating element access door

So for the extra 100.00 you get a all stainless body and a larger SQ smoking area and more than likely a larger heating element.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> OK Bear
> 
> I called Cabela's and I called Masterbuilt. The word from Cabela's is they both 30'' and 40'' have the wheels,handle, remote, door with window, new control panel. The 40'' is all stainless steel like the one you where talking about. The 30'' has a Stainless steal door and the body of the smoker is black. I have the new model numbers also look below. I talked to a customer support representative at masterbuilt she was unable to give me any model numbers. I think I shook her up because she said that Masterbuilt did not make a smoker with a remote control. I had her look it up on Cabela's web site to verify they did. She also stated that these smokers are only sold at Cabela's. Don't worry I verified that they are being sold at other locations on the web.   I need someone to verify (picture would be nice) the model numbers. By the way these are old previously Masterbuilt electric smokehouse model numbers also know as the ESQ30WRF and         ESQ40WRF. Masterbuilt is just reusing them as best as I can tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks Texacajun,

I called Masterbuilt too (hour ago), and the lady gave me two model numbers:

20070211---Only sold to Sam's Club [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]40'' Stainless steel door/with window, all stainless steel body, wheels/handle, remote control, 1200 watt heating element, ? woodchip tray, with heating element access door.[/color]

20070311---Sold to everyone but Sam's-[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]40'' Stainless steel door/with window, all stainless steel body, wheels/handle, remote control, 1200 watt heating element, ? woodchip tray, with heating element access door.[/color]

Exactly the same, except the model number.

Then I called Sam's Club main office number to see where the closest club is that has one.

The only one that comes up on their computer is last years model.

(I had previously called about 15 Sam's Clubs, all within 70 miles of here, and none of them knew anything about them.)

I'm tired of screwing around. I'm going to Cabela's tomorrow. Sam's is cheaper, but none around here have them & their main office doesn't even know about them. I don't want to wait until Spring!

That plus I have been told that Wally gets deals with China for so many of this or that at a special price, and they might not be made as good as the others. They say that's why the different model number--just for Sam's.

Whether that's true or not, it could be.

Will be going to Cabela's tomorrow. I have a $30 off coupon, so it won't be as bad.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

Bear a

Great news. I hope it works out for you. By the way can you can post some pictures of your new smoker when you get it. I would love to find out about the model number thing for sure. I cant wait to see if the remote is all what it is cracked up to be. I hope they are using the larger chip tray with all the newer models also. We will see?


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

Just getting online guys.  Sorry.  I was installing new countertops at the house today and can confirm that Granite is HEAVY!!!!!!!!!!

OK.  I opened the smoker and grabbed the manual.  What do you want to know?  It's 1200 watt for sure.  I saw that on the back of it.  It's  really nice lookiing smoker too.  Rmeote control, wheels, nice large window on the front door.  What else do you want to know about it?

CxThree


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention.  20070211 is the model number.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

CxThree said:


> Just getting online guys.  Sorry.  I was installing new countertops at the house today and can confirm that Granite is HEAVY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OK.  I opened the smoker and grabbed the manual.  What do you want to know?  It's 1200 watt for sure.  I saw that on the back of it.  It's  really nice lookiing smoker too.  Rmeote control, wheels, nice large window on the front door.  What else do you want to know about it?
> 
> CxThree




 Thanks for the model number confirmation.

Is the woodchip tray small are large?

Are the sides and the top stainless steel are black?

I would be interested in finding out the range of the remote? The manufacture states it 100 Feet.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

The instructions say 100 feet for the remote.  I will test it out tomorrow morning though.

The top and sides are black.  i just added a pic to my previous post to show the smoker and the stuff they had in the window unit. 

Can you give me a referenc of what would be considered small and large for the tray?  I can measure it if that will help?


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

CxThree said:


> The instructions say 100 feet for the remote.  I will test it out tomorrow morning though.
> 
> The top and sides are black.  i just added a pic to my previous post to show the smoker and the stuff they had in the window unit.
> 
> Can you give me a referenc of what would be considered small and large for the tray?  I can measure it if that will help?


Here is a pic of the different woodchip trays.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

I posted 3 pics, but got a message about the message being held up since I was new.  The ones I got are like the smaller ones you posted.  The manual says they hold 1 cup of chips.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Saw the new one tonight at the Sam's in Murfreesboro, TN.  I thought I was gonna scoop it but I haven't been on here in a few days, been busy moving..

I'm working on excuses to go get the new one.  So far I have:

1.  I only paid $100 for the 40" I have.

2.  I can do twice as much jerky (or anything else) at a time with 2 of them.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 25, 2010)

CxThree said:


> I posted 3 pics, but got a message about the message being held up since I was new.  The ones I got are like the smaller ones you posted.  The manual says they hold 1 cup of chips.


Thanks for the Pictures. Yep one cup should do you. Some people on this forum think the small one works great. I have no experiance with the small one. But Deltadude like his smaller woodchip tray. There has been some complaints about lack of smoke on the smaller chip tray versions. So masterbuilt made a woodchip retro kit to fix these issues.

Know all you have to do is season your smoker and your ready to go. Let us know what you think of the remote control. I wish i had one for mine.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 25, 2010)

Will do.  I am going to season it tomorrow.  I just read the manual and it looks pretty simple to put together so I will knock it out in the am and then set it up to season.  Ribs this weekend for sure.  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Thanks for the Pictures. Yep one cup should do you. Some people on this forum think the small one works great. I have no experiance with the small one. But Deltadude like his smaller woodchip tray. There has been some complaints about lack of smoke on the smaller chip tray versions. So masterbuilt made a woodchip retro kit to fix these issues.
> 
> Know all you have to do is season your smoker and your ready to go. Let us know what you think of the remote control. I wish i had one for mine.


Now I don't feel as bad for laying out the extra money for the one at Cabela's. I would still probably buy the one at Sam's (better deal), but at least I'm getting something with the extra cash. The customer service lady at Masterbuilt said ALL of the new MES 40s with wheels were ALL stainless. Doesn't look like she got that one right.

   The problem with the half drawer is that with it seems to always come with the extra piece of metal between the element & the chip drawer. My son said the one I'm probably going to get has that too. That would really bother me, if it wasn't for the AMNS!

Bear
 


CxThree said:


> Will do.  I am going to season it tomorrow.  I just read the manual and it looks pretty simple to put together so I will knock it out in the am and then set it up to season.  Ribs this weekend for sure.  :)


Thanks for getting back to us on this!

Have fun with your new toy!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

Not available at my local Cabelas in Minnesota.

I looked closer at the pic of the remote, and it does not say it reads the "Meat Temp", just "Smoker Temp".

CxThree.   Give us some details as to what the remote really does and reads....Please?

Todd

Todd


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Not available at my local Cabelas in Minnesota.
> 
> I looked closer at the pic of the remote, and it does not say it reads the "Meat Temp", just "Smoker Temp".
> 
> ...


From the pictures of the remote i saw (pictured below) there is a meat probe button on the bottom left side of the controller.

This is more than likely pushed to show the meat probe temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Not available at my local Cabelas in Minnesota.
> 
> I looked closer at the pic of the remote, and it does not say it reads the "Meat Temp", just "Smoker Temp".
> 
> ...


Todd,

What Texacajun said, plus:

If you click on the pic that CxThree posted, it will zoom in, and you can see on the "remote" description part at the bottom---Under "Monitors & Controls", It says "Desired Doneness".

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> The customer service lady at Masterbuilt said ALL of the new MES 40s with wheels were ALL stainless. Doesn't look like she got that one right.
> 
> Bear


I think all the customer service representatives at Masterbuilt are playing catchup with the specks of the new model.

The picture on Cabelas web site even show the model with wheels has black sides. Mabe she thought that you meant do they all have stainless steel doors. From what i can tell the only one that is all stainless is the 40'' at Cabelas so far model 20070311.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I think all the customer service representatives at Masterbuilt are playing catchup with the specks of the new model.
> 
> The picture on Cabelas web site even show the model with wheels has black sides. Mabe she thought that you meant do they all have stainless steel doors. From what i can tell the only one that is all stainless is the 40'' at Cabelas so far model 20070311.


LOL----Here's what I was thinking:

I specified all of the inside, outside walls, door, and top, but I might have called right after you did, and you said you had her shook up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I should be there within the next 2 hours, so hopefully they won't be out of them by then. If they are, I might have to steal one of their stuffed Bears!


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

Bear

Well you could tell them you doing free advertising on the Internet for them and see what that gets you. Due to the fact that in this post alone we have mentioned Cabela's over a dozen times.

Don't know if they will throw a stuff bear in for that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Bear
> 
> Well you could tell them you doing free advertising on the Internet for them and see what that gets you. Due to the fact that in this post alone we have mentioned Cabela's over a dozen times.
> 
> Don't know if they will throw a stuff bear in for that.


I doubt it, because the ones I meant are worth many thousands ($). The taxidermist type of stuffed bears. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Their collection is amazing!

I got mine---All Stainless. Hopefully I can get to the assembling tomorrow. Then maybe some pics.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad you got one. Smoker that is. Do you think one of those bears would fit in the bed of a pickup truck so you could have taken it home. I bet you would have gotten the looks driving home hauling one like that. I hope to see more on your smoker soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL---Would never fit in mine! My bed's only about 8' 3".

Their polar bears must be about 9' to the top of the head (standing)!

LOL---When I was still carving, I did a couple of Black Bear Cubs, sitting like Buddha.

I took one with me to the coffee shop, sitting in my Ram's passenger side. I even put the seat belt on him, in case I had to stop fast.

You should have seen the looks I (He) got then! His head was just high enough to be seen through the passenger window!

Awesome animals there! Great place to take kids!

I think it's my kid's second home, and he's 38 years old!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Only 30 miles from my driveway!

Bear


----------



## dairyman (Oct 26, 2010)

See what you guys started. I went to Sam's club today and picked one up.  Put it all together and it's seasoning right now. I also ordered an amns. Hopefully it will be here by this weekend. This thing looks like a Cadillac compared to my ecb. It's 72* outside and it took 24 minutes to get to 275*. I can't believe how small the wood chip tray is. Hopefully I'll have some good Q views this weekend.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

dairyman said:


> See what you guys started. I went to Sam's club today and picked one up.  Put it all together and it's seasoning right now. I also ordered an amns. Hopefully it will be here by this weekend. This thing looks like a Cadillac compared to my ecb. It's 72* outside and it took 24 minutes to get to 275*. I can't believe how small the wood chip tray is. Hopefully I'll have some good Q views this weekend.


Hey Scott,

Your AMNS went out today and should take 2-3 days.

I'm going crazy trying to find the new model up here in Minnesota!!

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Oct 26, 2010)

I ordered one from Cabella's today, and just got an email saying it was on back order.


----------



## dairyman (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Todd. They had four on the floor at my local Sams club today. The remote is nice but I wish it had a backlight. It's hard to read in dim light.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

Great everyone is jumping on the band wagon. I have a good friend that's in the market for a smoker. I think i have him sold on the new one.

So the remote dose not have a back light. Not a issue just have to mod it


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 26, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> Not a issue just have to mod it


Do tell!!! Is it a hard mod for the electrical inclined?


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

yrrndsmoker said:


> Do tell!!! Is it a hard mod for the electrical inclined?


I  was thinking you could do a led mod to the remote control to have a back light. Not hard to do.


----------



## sawzall (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I could find one of these in Canada, and  for a reasonable price.  I have not found them anywhere.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 26, 2010)

The new ones are just hitting the selves so keep looking. I don't even have them around here. Best i can tell from the post there in CA, TN,PA.


----------



## aflove71 (Oct 26, 2010)

I need this smoker.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 27, 2010)

If anyone wants one bad enough and can't find it I could pick one up and ship it.  Does anybody that has one already know the dimensions on the box and how much it weighs in the box?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I ordered one from Cabella's today, and just got an email saying it was on back order.




That shouldn't take long. I got mine yesterday. That Cabela's had 5 on the floor & 39 more in their warehouse. Theirs are all stainless, inside & out. Will finish unpacking today, and start cleaning up the old one for storing.

The Sam's are stainless inside & the door. It seems a lot of Sam's aren't getting then until Spring (Seasonal thing). Cabela's always has smokers, and probably the closer it gets to Christmas, the better chance for a sale on them.

They still have the old one at the same price!  Go figure!

Bear


----------



## cxthree (Oct 27, 2010)

Amns?  Im a newbie and have no idea what this is.  :)  Anyone want to explain?


----------



## texacajun (Oct 27, 2010)

CxThree said:


> Amns?  Im a newbie and have no idea what this is.  :)  Anyone want to explain?


The A maz N Smoker smoke generator  http://www.amazenproducts.com/index.html

Todd Johnson (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/user/tjohnson  ) a member of this site is the creator of this great product.

Soon to be in every back yard smoker.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 28, 2010)

I hadn't ever paid attention but I was in Bass Pro Shop yesterday and noticed last year's 40" had stainless sides.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 28, 2010)

The new 20070211 hit the Sam's locally just saw it today. I like the wheels very nice added touch.


----------



## cxthree (Oct 28, 2010)

Never done cold smoking.  Looks interesting but I need to read up on it to understand how it works.  Does that product just sit inside my existing smoker?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2010)

Lots of info on SMF for cold smoking.  Read up and ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## puck2660 (Oct 28, 2010)

I ordered *Item #: 173462 *Sunday from Sam's website when they had a few available for a couple days.  It came today and from the box it looks like the new model with wheels, handles, and remote.  Score.  I was expecting just the regular 40.  $298 and free shipping.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 28, 2010)

CxThree said:


> Never done cold smoking.  Looks interesting but I need to read up on it to understand how it works.  Does that product just sit inside my existing smoker?


Yes ti just sits inside your smoker and produces smoke. Hence the term cold smoker


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2010)

Puck,

Good Score!!

Is the outside all stainless or are the sides painted?

Todd


----------



## texacajun (Oct 28, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Puck,
> 
> Good Score!!
> 
> ...


The Sam's club 40'' is 20070211 black sides. The only new model all stainless is the 40'' 20070311 at Cabela's. Bear has one hopefully we can see some more pics of it soon.

By the way it is $399


----------



## cxthree (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I might as well order one so I can try that out.  The price sure seems good.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 29, 2010)

For those looking for other sources of Masterbuilt -- we were in a Lowes today and they had one MES30 in a box priced at $179.   Didn't see any MES40s though.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 29, 2010)

I did see Atwoods had a sale on the older model 30'' this week. 149.99 not a bad price


----------



## cxthree (Nov 2, 2010)

Just an update.

This smoker seems to be a very good unit.  I am enjoying the remote control.  Someone asked about the range.  My home is 3500Sq feet and I can use it anywhere in the house.  The smoker is on my back patio.  It's a very convenient feature. 

The wheels are a welcome addition.  My last smoker did not have that.  I'd say the same thing for the light.


----------



## bsw50 (Nov 2, 2010)

For all you guys getting the 40" at Sam's Club - do you already have a membership or what? I've heard that maybe you can shop there without a membership and pay 10% on top of the shelf price. Is that what you're doing? I can't find anyone I know here with a membership.


----------



## captsly (Nov 2, 2010)

Sometimes they will let you in on a guest pass.. or a day pass. You can go in and talk to the customer service dept and see what they say.

Jeff


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

bsw50 said:


> For all you guys getting the 40" at Sam's Club - do you already have a membership or what? I've heard that maybe you can shop there without a membership and pay 10% on top of the shelf price. Is that what you're doing? I can't find anyone I know here with a membership.


Go and tell them you want a one day trial membership.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a link to some info on the 1 day pass.

http://samshelpcenter.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/279/kw/one day pass/r_id/100001

Realistically, if you pay the 10% for not being a member you might as well pay the $40 for the membership.


----------



## bsw50 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah, so I need the one-day pass just to be able to buy something there? That doesn't even avoid the 10% premium. Although $330 is still better than $399 and my local Sam's does have these in stock. I might have a new toy this weekend.


----------



## cxthree (Nov 3, 2010)

Buy the membership if you are buying the smoker.  It pays for itself right there.  Plus, they have a pretty good meat department.  I use their baby back ribs quite a bit.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

I got my MES, it is all stainless but no remote and no wheels. I went to the Cabela's website and they have changed the description and it is a different picture than when I ordered AND it's all of a sudden $349 not the $399 I paid. I specifically remember the picture being the one with the black sides and I'm pretty sure it said it came with the remote. Maybe not, but if I'm not gonna get those extra's it sure would have been nice to pay the $349 price.

Man, I'm just gettin' shafted all over the place with my new toys, the stupid foodsaver, then the POS I bought from Ebay and now this. I'll go through all the BS of emailing and calling, but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I got my MES, it is all stainless but no remote and no wheels. I went to the Cabela's website and they have changed the description and it is a different picture than when I ordered AND it's all of a sudden $349 not the $399 I paid. I specifically remember the picture being the one with the black sides and I'm pretty sure it said it came with the remote. Maybe not, but if I'm not gonna get those extra's it sure would have been nice to pay the $349 price.
> 
> Man, I'm just gettin' shafted all over the place with my new toys, the stupid foodsaver, then the POS I bought from Ebay and now this. I'll go through all the BS of emailing and calling, but I shouldn't have to.


I'm pretty sure all of Cabela's "New" MES 40s with the remote are all SS (Model number ending with #311).

I'm also pretty sure that they have a policy taking care of the fact that you paid $399, and it changed to $349 nearly at the same time. I think they will refund you $50.

They always seem to play fair,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I got my MES, it is all stainless but no remote and no wheels. I went to the Cabela's website and they have changed the description and it is a different picture than when I ordered AND it's all of a sudden $349 not the $399 I paid. I specifically remember the picture being the one with the black sides and I'm pretty sure it said it came with the remote. Maybe not, but if I'm not gonna get those extra's it sure would have been nice to pay the $349 price.
> 
> Man, I'm just gettin' shafted all over the place with my new toys, the stupid foodsaver, then the POS I bought from Ebay and now this. I'll go through all the BS of emailing and calling, but I shouldn't have to.


Squirrel,

Call them up and send it back A.S.A.P!!!

Confirm the model # you ordered wasn't swapped out for another model.

Fangs and Claws My Friend!!

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

So I finally got through to Cabella's and they said they don' t show where they had that particular model. I don't know why I was so convinced they did, but atleast they are willing to give me the $50 back. I'll keep it, having the wheels isn't important at all to me, I would have liked to have the remote. One thing I did come up with though is the place I am putting it is on my back porch right by my kitchen window. So, I can run my thermometer with alarm through the window and hear it go off! Problem solved.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> So I finally got through to Cabella's and they said they don' t show where they had that particular model. I don't know why I was so convinced they did, but atleast they are willing to give me the $50 back. I'll keep it, having the wheels isn't important at all to me, I would have liked to have the remote. One thing I did come up with though is the place I am putting it is on my back porch right by my kitchen window. So, I can run my thermometer with alarm through the window and hear it go off! Problem solved.


Bear has the new Cabelas MES 20070311 with the all SS sides and the remote and wheels.

I did notice that on the Cabelas web site the 349.00 on is the older model. I posted about this same issue here post #12

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present  .

The Cabelas item number for the new 20070311 is JL-550174. See this link http://www.cabelas.com/product/Masterbuilt-Electric-Smokehouse-with-Window/1008588.uts  

I called them and verified that they had the same model number as bear gave me. The older MES 40 with black sides is cabelas item number IK-519373 see this link

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...orm_state=searchForm&search=smoker&Ntt=smoker

So they have both the new and old 40'' MES I would definitely   call them back and tell them about there item numbers I listed above.


----------



## bsw50 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bought the 40" from Sams Club today. I got in with the one day pass linked earlier. They had 4-5 on the floor and one fully assembled on display. They had the newer model with remote and all, this looks like a helluva smoker.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 6, 2010)

I got mine seasoned yesterday, been too darn busy to give it a thorough cleaning today though. I have an awesome "christening" planned for this baby.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 6, 2010)

Got mine seasoned today with some apple wood. Have some bb ribs(3), butts(2), chuckies(2) in the cooler all rubbed up with Jeff's famous rub and injected with apple juice and cider vinegar for the butts and beef stock and some rub for the chuckies.  Gonna be a big day tomorrow!!  Ohh ya, also made some pork finishing sauce because i like it better when it sits for a day or two.  Jeff


----------

